# Shazam sur son Mac???



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissiez des softs qui font la même chose que shazam sur l'Ipod/Iphone, c'est à dire reconnaitre une chanson et indiquer le titre en "l'écoutant"

Comme ce programme a été développé sur iphone, je me dis qu'il doit exister une correspondance sur Mac qui fonctionne avec Itunes...

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider car Google m'envoie sur plein de liens rien à voir


----------



## naas (27 Février 2009)

shazam ne developpe que pour les portables, la réponse est non donc.
sinon une recherche sur le forum te donne ceci


----------



## yann64 (27 Février 2009)

il y a çà aussi mais il s'agit d'un site, non pas d'un logiciel


----------



## baryl78 (27 Février 2009)

sinon il y a ca... je crois que ca marche sur la meme base de donnée que Shazam..

http://musicbrainz.org/


----------



## itako (27 Février 2009)

Sinon tu peux trouver des petits micro pas chére pour ton touch.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> Sinon tu peux trouver des petits micro pas chére pour ton touch.



Ce n'est pas le problème... Le mac est branché avec Itune s24heures sur 24. J'ai 2 programmes pour trouver respectivement les paroles et les pochettes de mes chansons! C'est génial et je ne voudrais pas le mettre sur l'Itouch que j'utilise 20 min par jour dans le train.

Le but est d'avoir un software qui tourne en permanence connecté au net et qui me remplit ma playlist.

Ca fonctionne tres bien avec les paroles et les pochettes, j'espere juste trouver le même pour les tags.



@Yann: ton lien ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

@Baryl: je viens de parcourir ton site et le seul soft qui a l'air de vouloir faire ce que je veux n'est plus distribué, peux tu m'éclairer un peu plus???


----------



## baryl78 (27 Février 2009)

je comprends pas trop...

je n'ai utilise ce logiciel que sur PC, mais j'imagine qu'il marchera de la meme maniere sur mac :
ftp://ftp.musicbrainz.org/pub/musicbrainz/picard/picard_i386_libofa94.dmg

tu charge les fichiers mp3 dans le prog, il les "ecoute" reperent l'album, la chanson, les tags, les cover, le tout avec un indice de precision, a toi de confirmer que tu veux suivre ce que le prog a analyse...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Heuuu soit on parle de 2 choses totalement differentes soit je suis à côté de la plaque et il faut que tu m'éclaires.

J'ai repris un morceau connu "INXS - I need you tonight", j ai retiré les tags et mis test à la place. ( dans ma bonté, je lui ai laissé la bonne date)






Je m'attends à ce que ton programme scanne le morceau, qu'il me dise que soit il l'a reconnu ( limite à ce qu'il me mette un autre groupe) soit pas reconnu.. mais la, il a l'air de se baser sur les tags existants et me renvoie n'inporte quoi!





On voit qu'il se base sur les tags existant!


le programme que je proposais (Shazam) lui se base sur l'air et analyse le morceau!


je pense qu on ne parlais pas de la meme chose du tout!


----------



## baryl78 (27 Février 2009)

heu c'est bizare mais chez moi ca donne ca:



By baryl78

et ca scanne bien....


----------



## naas (27 Février 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> @Yann: ton lien ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
> 
> @Baryl: je viens de parcourir ton site et le seul soft qui a l'air de vouloir faire ce que je veux n'est plus distribué, peux tu m'éclairer un peu plus???


si tu fais une recherche avec google et les mots tu site tu trouveras le bon lien.
et le lien que je cite ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

@Baryl

J'ai exactement la même fenetre que toi. Comme cela ne fait rien, j'appuie sur le bouton lookup en bas, et à ce moment là, ca me sort la fenetre que j'ai scannée.

Il faut l'utiliser autrement???


@Naas
Bin, j'ai bien vu ton lien et posté dedans.Pour la recherche google, je me perds un peu depuis quelques jours à retomber sur des forums ou on ne donne pas de reponses ou des sites de piratage. Je suis un peu bloqué à ce niveau là


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Apres des heures et des jours de masturbation de Google, j'ai enfin trouvé mon bonheur!:

Tous les programmes du site MusicBrainz ne fonctionnaient pas et j'ai trouvé sur un autre site un bon soft utilisant cette même base de données!

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18360


J'espere que je pourrai en aider certains avec ce soft qui a mes yeux est génial et mérite d'acheter sa licence!


----------



## baryl78 (3 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> @Baryl
> 
> J'ai exactement la même fenetre que toi. Comme cela ne fait rien, j'appuie sur le bouton lookup en bas, et à ce moment là, ca me sort la fenetre que j'ai scannée.
> 
> Il faut l'utiliser autrement???



Il faut appuyer sur le bouton scan dans la barre d'outils....


----------



## shadai (22 Septembre 2009)

TUNATIC.
http://www.wildbits.com/tunatic/


----------

